# Ferrets



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

My ol lady wants a ferret and I'd like to get her one around bonus time
Are ferrets safe around pegnant ladies?


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about that but you can ask the people on this forum:
http://holisticferret60.proboards.com/i ... estthreads
Hope to see you there


----------

